# Unknown noise with Chrysler mini-van



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

CV joint?

Is it a click/crunchy noise?


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

No. It's a very loud rumbling, groaning noise, coming from the front somewhere. Our mechanic checked out the front end but found nothing wrong.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Collapsed motor / torque mount?


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

47_47 said:


> Collapsed motor / torque mount?


 If it is one of these things, wouldn't it make the noise all the time? Not just at very slow speed?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe a inner liner (inner fender well), dust cover, or engine plastic shield under engine hitting ground or wheel but when driving air keeps it up?:vs_worry: Mother in law in back seat giving directions?:vs_no_no_no: I just had to say that.:devil3::vs_coffee:


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Check the power steering pump. Screen in the reservoir get's plugged. I'd also check out wheel bearings and possibly transmission. 

Does the steering feel any different, harder to turn at slow speeds?

Here's a post about it on a forum. http://autoforums.carjunky.com/Automotive_Repair_C1/Transmission_Troubles_F11/Growling_Noise_P35136/


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Reverse but not forward? Have you looked underneath to make sure some of the plastic fairings are not dragging the ground?


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

It happens in reverse and forward. 

It is not something dragging on the ground.

I don't think it's the power steering because it also happens when backing up straight.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

When pulling in and out of parking stalls slowly the pump may make more noise or seem to make more noise because the engine is not turning as fast and the pump wouldn't be either. Power steering pumps will make noise turning or not, as they are always pumping, generally they will make more noise when turning and there is a number of factors as to when you can actually hear the noise. 

Not saying it is it, but it would be something to check as this is a known problem with those vans, same as the transmission. Although the pumps were not nearly as bad as the 80's early 90's fords.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Collapsed mounts will allow metal to metal contact in the mount. They make a rumbling sound and you also can get a vibration in the steering wheel or entire car. Chock wheels and brake torque to try and duplicate.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Brake caliper sticking.?
Missing or lose lug nut/s.?


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

check also for exhaust shield plates, they rust, fell and may rub against exhaust and make weirds sounds


----------

